# Forellensee mit Übernachtung in Dänemark



## magicmeyer (16. August 2007)

Hallo Leute!
Ich fahre schon seit einigen jahren zum forellenangeln nach DK.
Sind aber leider immer nur am selben see.
Habt ihr vielleicht nen tip, wo man noch gut fische raus holen kann?
Haben bis jetzt für ne tageskarte 100DKK bezahlt, und für übernachtung 32€.
Es sollte nicht unbedingt viel mehr sein.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## andre23 (16. August 2007)

*AW: Forellensee mit Übernachtung in Dänemark*

www.fisk-golf.dk

schøne anlage mit super bestand...huetten mit seeterasse...ist aber sjæland...

oder schau auf www.dansee.dk mal die anlagen durch....


----------



## Borstenwurm (18. August 2007)

*AW: Forellensee mit Übernachtung in Dänemark*



magicmeyer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Ich fahre schon seit einigen jahren zum forellenangeln nach DK.
> Sind aber leider immer nur am selben see.
> Habt ihr vielleicht nen tip, wo man noch gut fische raus holen kann?
> ...


 
Moin Moin !!!

Probiers mal an den Forellenseen Rödekro Lystfiskeri, Uge Lystfiskeri, Terkelsböl, Mögeltönder oder Ribe Storksön.

An all diesen Seen kannst du Hütten mieten > Google - Suche

Gruß Borstenwurm#h


----------



## Angelprofesor (18. August 2007)

*AW: Forellensee mit Übernachtung in Dänemark*

Hallo, 
      An diesen See kannst du gut Angeln und Hütte mieten;
Nebel So Put er Take 
Vestervadvej 17 
6715 Esbjerg N  DK
Tel.+45 75159495 - www.nebelsoe.dk

An diesen Seen kannst du Zimmer mieten;
Lystfiskergaarden                                            Angel See HO
Sovej 1, Roust                                                Almosetoften 12
6818 Arre DK                                                   Ho  6857 Blavand DK
Tel.+45 75192071   - www.  lystfiskergaarden.dk   Tel.+45 75279665 / 75270766


----------



## Angelprofesor (18. August 2007)

*AW: Forellensee mit Übernachtung in Dänemark*

An diesen See ist super besatz und möglichkeit Zimmer zu mieten.

Almosetoften 12 
Ho - 6857 Blavand DK
Tel.+45 75279665 / 7520766


----------



## ScorcherOne (18. August 2007)

*AW: Forellensee mit Übernachtung in Dänemark*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> An diesen See ist super besatz und möglichkeit Zimmer zu mieten.
> 
> Almosetoften 12
> Ho - 6857 Blavand DK
> Tel.+45 75279665 / 7520766



An diesem See kann man doch ein ganzes Ferienhaus mieten!
Das Haus wurde leztes Jahr neu gebaut und liegt direkt am See.


----------



## magicmeyer (18. August 2007)

*AW: Forellensee mit Übernachtung in Dänemark*

Hallo! Danke für die info! hast du vielleicht ein paar bilder, die du mir zum see schicken kannst?


----------



## ScorcherOne (19. August 2007)

*AW: Forellensee mit Übernachtung in Dänemark*

Hallo!

Das habe ich zu besagtem See gefunden. Ist nicht sehr viel, leider!
http://www.visitdenmark.com/danmark...re=de-de&Id=728&Mode=Presentation&Online=True

Hier auch die Koordinaten von diesem See, kannst du ja mal bei Google Earth oder Google maps anschauen:

55.560959, 8.216658


----------

